# can you tell if it's a porn addiction?



## doctor is in (Dec 8, 2012)

in this situation, a guy is spending hours on end looking at pictures of naked women or videos, often 4-5 hours. about every other day or every couple of days. Seems uninterested in sex as it is, has to use porn before intimacy to be "into" sex with his wife. Denies his own behavior and lies about the amount of porn watched. When porn is unavailable, his interest in sex as it is dwindles to less than once a week. His wife is higher drive than him, and doesn't ever turn him down. He does NOT masturbate or orgasm while watching.
I'm trying to not have any prejudice here, and i'm asking for opinions. Do you think it sounds more like a guy being sexually bored, or a guy being addicted?


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Addicts lie and deny. Doesn't matter what kind of addict, thats how they operate. If in fact he has an addiction, which is what it sounds like, the wife needs to take care of herself. Get herself into some counseling, so someone can help support and guide her. No one can help the addict until they are ready to be helped. Sometimes they have to just hit rock bottom and lose everything before they wake up and see the light, and sometimes that still doesn't happen. The wife also needs to stop making herself so readily available to a man who has no real interest in her, and not putting forth much effort in the marriage to try and make it work. In the mean time the wife needs to figure out what shes willing to live with and not live with.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep the lying and denying are what separates an addict from everyone else. And 4-5 hours a day is excessive for ANYTHING in my opinion.

So yes he's addicted.


----------

